# Other Pets > Birds >  Ray the Sun Conure-

## NorthernRegius

He picked me, the rascal!





I can't get over how smart he is. He throws me kisses (compete head dip & kiss noise), he can whistle, do tricks... just a cool little guy!

----------


## jglass38

Awesome!  Amy and I have gone to the local Petco a few times to look at the Conures and mess around with them (they love water bottles).  I read up on them and there was something about them screaming.  That is the one reason I haven't gotten a bird.  I can't deal with the screaming.  Maybe an African Grey one day!

----------

NorthernRegius (08-22-2009)

----------


## wilomn

> Awesome!  Amy and I have gone to the local Petco a few times to look at the Conures and mess around with them (they love water bottles).  I read up on them and there was something about them screaming.  That is the one reason I haven't gotten a bird.  I can't deal with the screaming.  Maybe an African Grey one day!


Nope, not a Grey, not if screaming bothers you. 

Most of the conures are screamers. I have seen a couple that were not. They do make fantastic pets IF you have tons of time to spend with them. They like attention, lots of attention.

----------

NorthernRegius (08-22-2009)

----------


## jglass38

> Nope, not a Grey, not if screaming bothers you. 
> 
> Most of the conures are screamers. I have seen a couple that were not. They do make fantastic pets IF you have tons of time to spend with them. They like attention, lots of attention.


Weird..I thought when I researched Greys it said they were one of the non screamers.  I have enough pets right now anyway.  I had birds when I was a kid and always found them interesting and fun to take care of.  But with snakes, geckos, rats, cats and a dog, I think I have enough on my plate for now!

----------


## wilomn

> Weird..I thought when I researched Greys it said they were one of the non screamers.  I have enough pets right now anyway.  I had birds when I was a kid and always found them interesting and fun to take care of.  But with snakes, geckos, rats, cats and a dog, I think I have enough on my plate for now!


Wayyyyyyyy back before I was seriously into reptiles, sort of, I worked with a few birds at a few pet stores. 

Greys scream loud. Real loud. Not as much as a conure or some cockatoos, but loud enough and often enough to be really annoying.

No doubt there are some that don't. Somewhere. Maybe.

----------


## jglass38

> Wayyyyyyyy back before I was seriously into reptiles, sort of, I worked with a few birds at a few pet stores. 
> 
> Greys scream loud. Real loud. Not as much as a conure or some cockatoos, but loud enough and often enough to be really annoying.
> 
> No doubt there are some that don't. Somewhere. Maybe.


Thanks for the info!

----------


## NorthernRegius

> Wayyyyyyyy back before I was seriously into reptiles, sort of, I worked with a few birds at a few pet stores. 
> 
> *Greys scream loud. Real loud.* Not as much as a conure or some cockatoos, but loud enough and often enough to be really annoying.
> 
> No doubt there are some that don't. Somewhere. Maybe.


Yes they do, really bad too! But Greys can be taught to be some really good talkers too.

Ray whistles now- he would screech initially in the morning when he heard I was up- but I play _"The bright side of life"_ as sung in Monty Python's life of Brian each morning & would reward him... at first for not screeching, then for whistling.

So he is no more "squeaky bird". I'm trying to teach him to talk... if I can get him to sound as good as Scooby-doo I think I'll be lucky. By giving him stuff to do, and other ways to vocalize he's very easy to live with.  :Smile:

----------


## NorthernRegius

> Nope, not a Grey, not if screaming bothers you. 
> 
> Most of the conures are screamers. I have seen a couple that were not. They do make fantastic pets *IF you have tons of time to spend with them. They like attention, lots of attention.*


I do think this is part of why Ray is doing so well, but I do find an outgoing bird, who likes to show you affection quite endearing. I look for new tricks to teach him & he loves the challenge. He got dance moves too...  :Wink:

----------


## wilomn

I was in a pet store today that carries parrots. A lady who has a grey came in and the owner was there so I asked them about screaming. 

Both said it was uncommon for greys. 

Apparently I was just lucky in knowing the couple of screamers that I've had contact with.

They are excellent talkers and mimickers.

So, based on those with far more experience than I, I was wrong.

Consider the grey.

----------


## NorthernRegius

> I was in a pet store today that carries parrots. A lady who has a grey came in and the owner was there so I asked them about screaming. 
> 
> Both said it was uncommon for greys. 
> 
> Apparently I was just lucky in knowing the couple of screamers that I've had contact with.
> 
> They are excellent talkers and mimickers.
> 
> So, based on those with far more experience than I, I was wrong.
> ...


Greys will scream if not redirected towards talking, or when around other birds that don't talk. Screaming is basically an attention getting behavior. Your results on that are more about the time you have to work with your bird... or so I find it to be.

----------


## Epona142

The grey in our family never screams, but she is an extensive talker. I also know a few other greys that friends own. None of them scream, all of them talk to some extent. 

But there's a grey in a pet store that screams.

----------


## jjmitchell

Ray is a cool guy.... I always like hearing him... Untill he screams... But a beautiful bird....(makes my wife want one) But her Quaker Skittles is doing much better about talking instead of screaming and I dont wanna start over with one. Now that my cockatiel is gone I dont know what To think about adding a new bird to our family.....After the way mojo died If we replace him it needs to be a bird that will bite strange unsupervised kids... and thier parents

----------


## broadude

> He picked me, the rascal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get over how smart he is. He throws me kisses (compete head dip & kiss noise), he can whistle, do tricks... just a cool little guy!


You TOO?!!   :Good Job: 

I have a Jenday, RB2, Caique, CGCC, Ekkie.  They are marvelous, full feathered and I have no clue if they scream (my friends say not).

I love the Sun's colors...good luck with him. :Good Job:

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

Very pretty bird!

----------


## rabernet

He's beautiful! Stunning in fact! 

Jamie - lovebirds are pretty awesome too!  :Good Job:

----------


## mainbutter

> They like attention, lots of attention.


I cannot emphasize this enough.

There's a petco I stop at regularly just to play with one of their conures.

He gets so affectionate when you pet him through the cage, but SCREAMS AND SCREAMS AND SCREAMS when you try to leave, or and really makes his displeasure known if you give your attention to any of the other birds nearby instead of him.

It's kind of funny.

----------

